# No /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop (pppd not killed, no stop)

## Konsti

A start of net.ppp0 looks like this:

```

root@zappa:~/ > /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

net.ppp0         |* Caching service dependencies...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

net.ppp0         |* Bringing up interface ppp0

net.ppp0         |*   Starting pppd in ppp0...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

net.ppp0         |*   Backgrounding ...

net.ppp0         |* WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

root@zappa:~/ >

```

A stop lasts at least 10 seconds, i suppose it hits a timeout and leaves pppd running:

```

root@zappa:~/ > /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

net.ppp0         |* Bringing down interface ppp0

net.ppp0         |*   Stopping pppd on ppp0

```

```
root@zappa:~/ > ps xa|grep ppp

14751 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/pppd unit 0 user xxxxxxxxxxxx remotename ppp0 linkname ppp0 defaultroute persist defaultmetric 4004 maxfail 0 connect true plugin rp-pppoe.so eth1

```

So restart or start after that not possible:

```

root@zappa:~/ > /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

net.ppp0         |* Bringing up interface ppp0

net.ppp0         |*   Starting pppd in ppp0...

net.ppp0         |*   start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/pppd is already running

net.ppp0         |*   Failed to start PPP                                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

net.ppp0         |* WARNING: net.ppp0 not under our control, aborting

```

After "killall pppd" this works well again. Is there an error in my conf.d/net?

```

config_eth0=( "10.10.0.1/24" )

config_eth1=( null )

link_ppp0="eth1"

plugins_ppp0="pppoe"

username_ppp0='xxxxxxxxxxxx'

pppd_ppp0=( "defaultroute persist" )

depend_ppp0() {

   need net.eth1

   }

```

?

----------

## notmynormalself

Did you update baselayout and not update the configs?

----------

## Konsti

```

root@zappa:~/ > equery l baselayout

[ Searching for package 'baselayout' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0 (0)

root@zappa:~/ > etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

root@zappa:~/ > equery l openrc

[ Searching for package 'openrc' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-apps/openrc-0.4.1 (0)

```

Well, usually I am very careful and I emerged it again and queried etc-update...

----------

## Konsti

Finally I found the according bug number and the solution for this  :Smile: 

It seems to be an openrc upstream bug.

----------

